# إكليل الشوك



## soso a (6 أبريل 2011)

إكليل الشوك 

« وضفر العسكر إكليلاً من شوك ووضعوه على رأسه » (يو2:19) 


إن ما تحمَّله وما قاساه ربنا يسوع كان لأجلنا. ومن بين كل هذه المناظر المؤلمة، لا نجد منظراً أكثر إيلاماً وتأثيراً من إكليل الشوك. كان هذا الأمر جديداً غير مألوف من قبل، وقد نبعت فكرته من القسوة والظلم! 
كلنا نعرف وخز الشوك، ومعرفتنا هذه تقرّب إلينا آلام السيد الرب في هذه المناسبة أكثر من أية مناسبة أخرى. لكن وقع هذه الوخزات لم يكن هو الذي يستحوذ على الذهن المسيحي كلما تصوّر إكليل الشوك؛ بل معناها. فإن آدم وحواء عندما طـُردا من الجنة إلى هذا العالم المظلم، كان من نصيبهما أن تُنتج الأرض لهما شوكاً وحسكاً. والشوك والحسك علامة اللعنة - علامة الطرد من محضر الله وعلامة كل ما يترتب على هذا الطرد من حزن وبؤس وحرمان. أوَ ليست الشوكة وهى تكمن خلف الورقة أو الزهرة على استعداد لأن تمزق اليد التي تمتد أو ثوب مَنْ يقترب، نقول ألا تمثل هذه الشوكة ذلك الجانب المؤلم والمضني من هذه الحياة المليئة بنتائج الخطية بصورة أو بأخرى؟ إنها تمثل الاهتمام والضيق والآلام والمرض والموت! 
وبالاختصار هذه تشير إلى اللعنة. غير أن رسالة المسيح في هذه الحياة هي احتمال هذه اللعنة. ولما تحملها على رأسه الكريم، رفعها عنا. وهو حَمَل خطايانا وتحمّل أوجاعنا وآلامنا. 
لقد فعل العسكر الروماني في جهلهم وشرهم فعلاً له مطابقة رمزية دقيقة مع أفكار الله. وكانت الحكمة الإلهية تُخرج من أخطائهم ما يتمم مقاصدها. ولم يَزَل إكليل الشوك الذي وُضع على رأس الفادي بقصد تحقيره، أغلى قلادة كريمة وأكرم حلية توجت بها طاعته. 
وإذا كان إكليل الشوك على جبين المسيح، هو إكليل العار في أعين الناس، فلنثق أن كل شوكة يقسم لنا أن نتحملها، لابد أنها ستبدو في يوم من الأيام زينة مجيدة على رؤوسنا. 
لو لم يحبنـي الـــذي 
كُلــل بالأشــــــواك كنـــــت إذاً مقيـــــداً 
في وهدة الهــــلاك فالشكر منى واجـبٌ 
ما دمت في الحياة لمن فدى نفسي ومَنْ 
قـد جــاد بالنـــجاة


منقووووووووووول​


----------



## soso a (6 أبريل 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2011)

تامل جميل يا سوسو

مشكورة لمجهودك


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى يا كليمو 

نورت الموضوع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

